# What size do Duboisi start changing color?



## H-Town Ag '00 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've got a small colony of Duboisi, about 1 to 1.5" long. First time I've had Tropheus, and so far I can say that this will definitely not be my last. I love the color of the juvies, but am also looking forward to the coloring of them as adults. I've seen a hint of some barring on a couple of them, but it doesn't last so I'm thinking it's just an issue of temperament, but at what size do they typically make that transition? Thanks for your help.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Most Duboisi start changing color at 6-12 Months.

2.5" to 3.5" will start to change. Some last longer, but it is rare.


----------



## H-Town Ag '00 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Geoff. Sounds like I have a few months yet to enjoy the juvie colors, but I'm really looking forward to their matured adult look.

Scott


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

You are from Houston? Wow we got a club here with about 60 members for Trophs and Petro's

PM me and I can send you some contact info.

Duboisi are one of my favorite Trophs. It was what I started with, and it has always been a special place. Like you, I just love the transformation and the complete uniqueness of Duboisi over all the others.

You will enjoy..trust me...they are very addicting fish..


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

can you post any pictures of your duboisi?


----------



## H-Town Ag '00 (Jan 27, 2010)

I can, but it's going to take a while. The GF just had to give me a couple fish for V-Day, and one of them ended up bringing with it a nice case of Ick. So I've been battling that for the past week and a half. I've lost 3 fish, and it looks like that may be it. I'm not in the clear yet, but they are all eating and swimming openly again. Luckily, none were my Troph's, and oddly the first to go was the red peacock I just HAD to have (red for Vday). Anyway, I digress. Let me nurse them all back to health and get the water cleared back up again and I'll take a couple pics and post them.

Scott


----------

